# Australian sub class 600 visa



## onemore52 (May 3, 2017)

Has anybody got any hints on applying for the sub class 600 visa to Australia?

Specifically, is it better for both of us to go to the consulate in Manila and make the application there, instead of doing it online?

The reason I ask is that I applied online for my partner for the visa and she was refused, so lost the application fee, bummer.

So then we went through a visa agency and spent $1000 aussie dollars for the process and the visa was granted.

The information I had to supply to the agency was bewildering i.e. 3 years of skype conversations, 3 years proof of me visiting the Philippines every second month, 3 years of photos of us together while we were travelling to other places in Asia together, they also wanted boarding passes, hotel receipts from credit cards where I booked accommodation for us in Thailand, Malaysia, every page of our passports where we have been to other places in Europe by ourselves.

All of the above for my partner to visit Australia to go to my daughter graduating from University in Queensland.

For proof of business and other ownership we provided for my partner :-
owns her own business, with tax receipts and 30k U.S. in the bank, 2 motor vehicles 1 for the business and her own shopping trolley, 3 blocks of land undeveloped, strong ties to the community, a bed ridden mother who she looks after.

My bank statement of 900k and 3 credit cards with zero balance.

Where we were going to stay in Queenland.

The only thing that we thought might have got her knocked back is the fact that she is 50 years old, never been married and doesn't have any children, sort of devoted her life to her business and to her family.

So people any hints on where we went wrong?

Cheers,


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

You didn't go wrong, just your number didn't come up.


----------



## onemore52 (May 3, 2017)

Not a bad way for the aussie government to make a bucket load of money, all of that for a tourist visa.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Since you are here in the Philippines, The best thing would be for both of you to visit your embassy in Manila. Be nice but firm and request to talk with the person in charge of the visa section and demand answers. Have them take a second look at everything and you might find that it's just the fault of someone there and it can be pushed through.


Best of luck


----------

